# Blastoise Fortooate VS. Legendaryseeker99



## RespectTheBlade

Blastoise Fortooate said:
			
		

> 2v2 Single
> *DQ:* Eight days
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Spit Up, Direct Healing moves heal half of the normal amount, no fully-evolved or one-stage pokémon
> 
> *Arena:* Odd Glowing Stone Quarry
> 
> The place of the battle is a high-walled stone quarry at dawn, the rocky walls strewn with sparkling pieces of something a geologist would be able to identify. On the largest, flattest rock wall, a layer of stone has been cut away, revealing a large amount of differently-sized, egg-shaped glowing stones. These dense stones, seen here, are swirled with multiple colors and seem to be a pressurized cocktail of every evolution stone, with trace amounts of something a lot like rare candy. The quarry has been evacuated while scientists from all regions test the rocks, but thankfully the omnipotent Asber government has secured the place for a battle first.
> 
> Upon being sent out, each pokémon will swallow one of the rocks. The main effect of the rock is, basically, that they temporarily imbue the subject with all of the powers that they would gain upon evolution. The pokémon have full access to the movepools of their highest stage of evolution, have the same stats, and are basically identical to their fully-evolved forms except for their actual physical characteristics and their abilities. Bagon are suddenly able to Fly, for example, with needed appendages of shifting multicolored energy forming as needed.
> 
> The arena itself, a mostly round area with a diameter of about a hundred feet, has a deep impression (the size of a large snorlax) that currently is filled with about ten or twelve feet of muddy rainwater. Chunks of marble and sandstone are strewn about, and a few thin trees covered with foliage are dotted about, surrounded by scraggy brown grass. Walls of rock rise high up into the air, and the surrounding area is mountainous and covered with puffy white clouds. The soil is a mix of reddish clay and gravel.


*Blastoise Fortooate's Active Squad*

Wiggles the Male Magikarp 
Ability: Swift Swim 

Mort the Male Gastly 
Ability: Levitate 
Item: Nevermeltice 

Kitten Gin the Female Hoppip 
Ability: Chlorophyll 

Bépya the Male Bulbasaur 
Ability: Overgrow 
Item: Miracle Seed 

Tandy the Female Yanma 
Ability: Speed Boost 

Panpan the Male Aipom 
Ability: Run Away 

Silkwing the Female Sewaddle 
Ability: Chlorophyll 
Item: Enigma Berry 

Curare the Female Croagunk 
Ability: Anticipation 
Item: Reaper Cloth 

Mister Noir the Male Mime Jr. 
Ability: Filter 


*Legendaryseeker99's Active Squad*

Eurastar the Female Cleffa 
Ability: Magic Guard 

Mercury the Male Oshawott 
Ability: Torrent 

Umbra the Male Lampent 
Ability: Flash Fire 

Venus the Female Snivy 
Ability: Contrary 

Rasvata the Female Vulpix 
Ability: Flash Fire 

Leafpaw the Male Shinx 
Ability: Intimidate 

Neptune the Male Vanillite 
Ability: Ice Body 


*Rng says:*
-Legendaryseeker99 sends out pokemon
-Blastoise Fortooate sends out pokemon and attacks
-Legendaryseeker99 attacks
-I ref.


----------



## Zero Moment

Go, Zephyr! (Neptune)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Let's go, Wiggles.

[Wiggles] Magikarp []

Start off with a *Fire Blast*. Use *Earthquake*, and try to dislodge some rocks from the walls if you can! *Chill* on the third action, I guess, while near the bottom of the pool. Just use *Dragon Dance* if he protects or can't be hit for some reason.

Fire Blast/Dragon Dance ~ Earthquake/Dragon Dance ~ Chill


----------



## Zero Moment

Uh....
Does your Magikarp have some sort of signature attribute that I don't know about?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Uh....
> Does your Magikarp have some sort of signature attribute that I don't know about?


Ability of the arena. All pokemon get acess to moves that their final evolutions learn.


----------



## Zero Moment

*FACEPALM*

Okay Zephyr, first you have to take a hit and use Mirror Coat. Make sure that Fire Blast hits you. Don't worry, we'll get that health back later.
Then, hover up out of Earthquake's range and Taunt the little carp.
Finally, use Hail to start recovering your health.

*Mirror Coat~Hover up+Taunt~Hail*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Round 1*​
The sun is barely rising in the skies of Asber. Dawn, the time when Murkrow, Absol, and strange, unpopular teenage vampires come out to play. A recently abandoned quarry lays right in the middle of a mountainous area. It's not much more than a hole in the ground. All the mining equipment has been moved. A pool of rainwater has formed towards one side, and stable, iron red soil lies to the other. But the main feature of this quarry is the most important. Mysterious stones that are stored with the concentrated energy of pokemon evolution lie all over the arena. The red-blue stones glow ominously, the pure power radiating from their cores. It is here that a battle of epic proportions (or something) will take place.

The ref teleports in with his Kirlia, and Blastoise with his Mime Jr. Legendaryseeker arrives shortly after, with his Cleffa, his hair singed from some sort of fire. "Metronome rolled Explosion twice before Teleport.", he says. The ref raises his flags, and signals for both trainers to release their pokemon. Blastoise pulls a Net Ball from his belt and tosses it into the pool. A few moments later, a Magikarp appears on the surface. Legendaryseeker plucks an Ultra Ball from his bag, and tosses it towards his end of the quarry, and a small ice cream cone pops out. Er, wait. It's a pokemon. The Vanillite stares around at the rust red arena, and immediately spots a small red blue stone. Now, most people would think that it's not safe to ingest a glowing stone. However, Zephyr's first thought was _<Candy!>_, so in his mouth the stone goes. Immediately, he begins to glow with the arcane power as well. Mr. Wiggles, not wanting to be at a disadvantage, swims down and eats a rock at the bottom of the pool. His power level skyrockets to over 9000, and the energy flows through him. He gets a taste of power that a Magikarp can only dream of. And the best part is, he can use it. The ref raises his flag, and signals for the match to begin.

*Team Blastoise Fortooate (OO)*


[Magikarp] Mr. Wiggles (M)
<Swift Swim>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Normal
Mood: <I feel... powerful. They will pay for their insults. I am now a _GOD_.>


*Team Legendaryseeker99 (OO)*


[Vanillite] Zephyr (M)
<Ice Body>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Normal
Mood: <That must have been a really rare candy.>


*Round 1 Begin!*​
It's common knowledge that Magikarps are fast. It makes up for their virtual worthlessness. Mr. Wiggles, though, has had enough of the laughter, the sacrifice, and the splashing...no, the splashing will end. In his new form, he gains the confidence and ability to seriously mess with people's heads. 

<Heheheh.. you will pay, ice cream thing. The laughter... the names... all of it... ends NOW.>

With that, and a surge of almost overconfidence, the energy swirling around Mr. Wiggles turns blazing hot. He opens his mouth, and the energy shoots out in a single large flaming ball. It hits Zephyr, exploding into a five-pointed star. The Vanillite shrieks in pain as the flames lick at his icy form. The pain is nearly unbearable, but Zephyr endures it. Then, he smirks as he reveals the shimmering mirror coat he'd been wearing to Mr. Wiggles. He then shoots out a white beam of energy straight at the menacing magikarp, blasting him with twice the power of the Fire Blast. Mr. Wiggles loses a bit of his confidence at the blow. 

<Insolent fool, you'll be sorry. You don't think I won't tear you to shreds? first you, then your trainer, and then THE WORLD!! WAHAHAHA!> 

The ref uneasily looks at Mr. Wiggles, slightly shaken by the threat of world conquest. He makes a mental note to destroy this quarry later. Meanwhile, the energy around Mr. Wiggles swirls and forms into a large tail, like that of an actual Gyarados. It then lifts up and quickly slams into the ground with a large force. Zephyr senses the earthquake a mere second before it happens, but he doesn't have enough time to react and takes the full force of the blow. The quake shakes the entire quarry, cracking the ground and dislodging several rocks, causing them to tumble down from the walls of the arena towards the middle. The strange glowing rocks soon crowd the arena. Zephyr floats up, not wanting to be hit by yet another earthquake. Zephyr then acts on his trainers orders and taunts the glowing karp. 

<Pfft, what's there to be sorry for? You haven't evolved yet, all you are is an unappealing glowing fish. You don't even taste good served on a silver platter. As soon as we leave here, you'll be a pathetic magikarp again. You've got nothing on me. I'm awesome, and you're just sad.>

At hearing this, Mr. Wiggles goes on a very charecteristic RAEG, slamming into the walls of the quarry with swirling tendrils of energy. He is unable to chill. Infact, he is unable to get his blood temperature below boiling.The tendrils of energy flail around a long range of the quarry. One even slaps Zephyr in the face. Angered, Zephyr nearly stikes back. He quickly remembers he has orders, and charges a ball of icy energy in front of him. The ball then shoots out a light bue beam into the sky. Moments later, the sky darkens and hailstones begin to fall. The hail falls, stirking everyone and everything in the arena. Mr. Wiggles doesn't notice, he's too busy RAEGing. Zephyr does, however, and as the hailstones stick and meld to him, he feels his form grow more stable. 

*End Round 1!*

*Team Blastoise Fortooate (OO)*


[Magikarp] Mr. Wiggles (M)
<Swift Swim>
Health: 66%
Energy: 78%
Status: Taunted for two more actions.
Mood: <GRAAGGH RAAAAEEEG.> Upset, trying (and failing) to control his anger.)

*Team Legendaryseeker99 (OO)*


[Vanillite] Zephyr (M)
<Ice Body>
Health: 76%
Energy: 73%
Status: Hovering
Mood: <Yay! Hail!> Slightly scared of Mr. Wiggles.​
*Arena Notes:*
The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receeded a bit(about 2 feet) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.

*Ref's Notes*
-Fire Blast dealt 16% damage, Mirror Coat rebounded it for 32% damage.
-A Vanilluxe is just a hair slower then a Gyarados, strangely. Therefore, Mr. Wiggles was able to hit Zephyr with Earthquake before he floated up.
-I'm pretty sure "Float up + Taunt" doesn't count as a combined move. I could be wrong, if so I can edit the reffing if need be.
-Mr. Wiggles used Rage instead of Chill because of being taunted. And, well, because he was angry.
-Zephyr recovered 2% health because of Ice Body, and Mr. Wiggles suffered 2% damage because of the hail. 
-It will cost Zephyr an extra 1% energy per action to remain floating.
-Be sure to tell me any problems you might have on the reffing.

*Next Round*
-LS99 attacks
-Blastoise attacks
-I save the world from magikarp domination ref.


----------



## Zero Moment

Wow, I'd saw the numbers wrong, I thought Gyarados had lower Speed XP

First, we should weaken some of the damage to you with Acid Armor. Next, if the psychopathic Magikarp hits you with an attack, use Avalanche on him for the damage boost. If not, hit him with an Ice Beam. Finally, use the Hail to your advantage with a Blizzard. If your enemy changes the weather, use Hail. If anytime he's unable to be hit, such as Protecting or underground or something, use Mist.

*Acid Armor~Avalanche/Ice Beam/Mist~Blizzard/Hail/Mist*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Attack string, if you please?


----------



## Zero Moment

Herp fixed


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

oh no wiggles you forgot your tuxedo

Start with a *Roar* followed immediately with a *Sandstorm*. Stay out of the sand by being submerged a bit. Pop up during the second action, use a quick *Zap Cannon*, and then go back under the surface.

Roar+Sandstorm ~ Zap Cannon ~ Nada


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

A quick question, are Pokémon considered to have the typing of their evolution?

EDIT: And also is the energy cost is calculated as if they were fully-evolved?


----------



## Zero Moment

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> A quick question, are Pokémon considered to have the typing of their evolution?
> 
> EDIT: And also is the energy cost is calculated as if they were fully-evolved?


I believe the answers to both are yes.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I didn't see Mr. Wiggles was taunted until now, and the reffing is complete. If you really want me to redo it I will do, but I want to ask before because I was really inspired and don't want to rewrite again because it's gonna be lame and anyways Mr. Wiggles' Roar and Sandstorm didn't do much in the circumstances so if you don't mind we'll keep it as it is, but it's really up to you LS99.

Also it is perfectly logical to roar and whip around our tail to summon a sandstorm when we are angry, no?


----------



## Zero Moment

I think I'd make more sense to just directly attack out of Rage, and moreso as having the temperament of a Gyarados, but whatever (as long as whatever was reffed didn't just blatantly ignore the Taunt)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Yeah it just blatantly ignored the Taunt I'm afraid - 


But in the end, it doesn't change anything beside I think 2% health on Zephyr, so I could just add that and say it was MAGIC


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

> 2v2 Single
> DQ: Eight days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned Moves: OHKOs, Spit Up, Direct Healing moves heal half of the normal amount, no fully-evolved or one-stage pokémon
> 
> *Arena:* Odd Glowing Stone Quarry
> 
> The place of the battle is a high-walled stone quarry at dawn, the rocky walls strewn with sparkling pieces of something a geologist would be able to identify. On the largest, flattest rock wall, a layer of stone has been cut away, revealing a large amount of differently-sized, egg-shaped glowing stones. These dense stones, seen here, are swirled with multiple colors and seem to be a pressurized cocktail of every evolution stone, with trace amounts of something a lot like rare candy. The quarry has been evacuated while scientists from all regions test the rocks, but thankfully the omnipotent Asber government has secured the place for a battle first.
> 
> Upon being sent out, each pokémon will swallow one of the rocks. The main effect of the rock is, basically, that they temporarily imbue the subject with all of the powers that they would gain upon evolution. The pokémon have full access to the movepools of their highest stage of evolution, have the same stats, and are basically identical to their fully-evolved forms except for their actual physical characteristics and their abilities. Bagon are suddenly able to Fly, for example, with needed appendages of shifting multicolored energy forming as needed.
> 
> The arena itself, a mostly round area with a diameter of about a hundred feet, has a deep impression (the size of a large snorlax) that currently is filled with about ten or twelve feet of muddy rainwater. Chunks of marble and sandstone are strewn about, and a few thin trees covered with foliage are dotted about, surrounded by scraggy brown grass. Walls of rock rise high up into the air, and the surrounding area is mountainous and covered with puffy white clouds. The soil is a mix of reddish clay and gravel.



*Pre-Round*

Mr. Wiggles, completely and utterly absorbed in his red-eyed RAEG, was flailing about in the shallow pond of water, impatiently waiting for orders. Blastoise couldn’t do anything, though – the referee was gone. He tried (and failed) to calm his RAEGing Magikarp while Legendary Seeker called the League. 

“Why did he flee anyways?” he asked.

Blastoise had the feeling it had something to do with Mr. Wiggles, but randomly answered: “Oh, probably just out there fighting the forces of evil with his magical sword, you know how he is…”

Legendary Seeker nodded, and a moment after the League finally answered. The buzzing voice in the cell phone said something along the lines of: “Well, it may take months- oh no wait you’re lucky LotF happens to be desperate for money, he’s coming.”

  A few minutes later, a terrifying rumble was heard and Lord of the Fireflies arrived, riding his trustworthy Piloswine (screw Fly), waving his flags and blowing in his trumpets.


*Team Blastoise*














Mr. Wiggles – male
<Swift Swim>
Health: 66%
Energy: 78%
*Status*: _“GRAAGGH RAAAAEEEG.”_ Upset, trying (and failing) to control his anger. 

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 76%
Energy: 73%
*Status*: _“Yay, hail!”_ Slightly scared of Mr. Wiggles. (Hovering: 1% energy/ action)​

*Round II Begin*

Finally allowed to move and faster by a toenail, Mr. Wiggles let out the most Gyaradosesque roar a Magikarp ever let out, so strong even that the ground seemed to shake and the air hold its breath as the fearsome echoes of it reverberated through the abandoned quarry. Zephyr, blown away (literally) and utterly milking in his cone, mustered as much energy as he could in the shortest time span possible, and covered his body with a layer of translucent goo. The liquid filled the pores of his icy coating and hardened, giving him an extra protection about the living natural disaster that was the Magikarp known as Mr. Wiggles.

  Still unsatisfied, the monstrous fish extended a gigantic tail made of rainbow-colored energy, and whipping it around like a titanic range, summoned a vicious sand storm. The tiny grains of rock flew over to Zephyr, who wasn’t high enough to avoid them – like a flurry of tiny insects biting his skin, the sand was digging in his snow coat and searing like a burn. The mischievous Mr. Wiggles, meanwhile, had dived in the shallow waters of the pond to protect himself from the storm. Zephyr thought about how unfair the situation was; his foe had all the good parts of being a small Magikarp while still hitting like a truck on steroids. It was his turn to become infuriated, and as his milky blood boiled with rage, the temperature of the air around him dropped drastically – before him started to grow a tiny blue sphere, which you could deduce was extremely cold without even risking touching it. Suddenly, it stopped gaining volume and Zephyr shot it downwards to the pond – the blue orb was followed by a track of freezing air, giving the impression it was a beam of energy – and it crashed down in the water like a comet. The surface of the basin instantly froze solid, and below Mr. Wiggles felt the searing pain of some sort of sword piercing his flesh as the Ice Beam struck his side.

  He roared in anger and with a swift flap from his caudal fin shot himself upwards and out of the water, his mouth wide open and sparking with erratic arcs of electricity. Before his fat pink lips began roast, he let the buzzing sphere of energy go, and with zigzags it began its angular course towards Zephyr. The Vanillite, unable to predict where it would end up, decided it would be better just to brace until it hit – or missed. He closed his eyes and curled up into a ball, and after a moment heard a screeching, buzzing sound batter his left tympanum as the Zap Cannon passed next to him in an electrical racket and far away behind him before exploding in a million sparks. He opened his eyes, as astonished as Mr. Wiggles, who was observing the scene from below, and yet another whip of sand in his eyes brought him back to reality. Annoyed, he shot another icy ray towards the sky and heavy, menacing clouds gathered. Soon, large hailstones were falling down, obliterating the sandstorm and slowly regenerating his torn up body. 

  Hidden below the surface of the pond, Mr. Wiggles was already planning on dreadfully horrible plans for his opponent, and after that for humanity. He would get his revenge soon enough.

*Round II End*


*Team Blastoise*














Mr. Wiggles – male
<Swift Swim>
Health: 53%
Energy: 62%
*Status*: _“Soon.”_ Plotting.

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 79%
Energy: 59%
*Status*: _“Hail yeah.”_ Starting to have doubts concerning Mr. Wiggles’ real powers. (+2 Defense | Hovering: 1% energy/ action)​

*Damage and Energy Calculations*

Roar – 3% energy
Acid Armor – 1% energy
Sandstorm – 4% energy
Ice Beam – 12% damage, 6% energy
Zap Cannon – 8% energy
Hail – 4% energy

*Notes:*

-	Usually you can’t use two moves in rapid succession unless you’re something like Weavile or Accelgor. Even a Gyarados is too fat for that, so Mr. Wiggles used Roar and Sandstorm separately. 
-	Roar’s effect depends on how much fear the target feels, and even though Zephyr was scared to death, it actually encouraged him to use a defensive move. Amirite or aminotrite?
-	Surprise! Zap Cannon missed (I rolled a 59).

*Arena Notes:*

-	The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receded a bit (about 61 centimeters [metric ftw]) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.
-	There is a thin layer of frost atop the surface of the pond.
-	A Hailstorm is raging (three more rounds).

*Next Round:*

-	Blastoise Fortooate orders first.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Facepalm*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

>:| what now


----------



## Zero Moment

1. Pretty sure that noncompatible moves in a combo just fail/only one is used

and

2. Mr. W was specifically ordered to do nothing on the third action 3.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Actually the way combos work from my experience is:

Combo ~ "Recharge" or something ~ Last Action

Since Blasoise's command string ignored that ruled, I pushed everything farther one action. If you're unsatisfied, feel free to complain to our Head Referee.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Actually, combos just mean that you can only perform one more action, it doesn't matter when. I don't care though.

Hmmph. Just swim all the way down and chill, man. If he eneters the water, Zap Cannon; the water should make it so much more accurate, if only because it'll go everywhere.

Chill/Zap Cannon ~ Chill/Zap Cannon ~ Chill/Zap Cannon


----------



## Zero Moment

We'll go on the offensive this round. First, we'll hit Mr. W with a Weather Ball. Then, pierce the water with Icicle Spear. Finally, try to freeze the water solid with Ice Beam; if you can, try to hit your opponent at the same time.

*Weather Ball~Icicle Spear~Ice Beam*


----------



## The Omskivar

*Team Blastoise*














Mr. Wiggles – male
<Swift Swim>
Health: 53%
Energy: 62%
*Status*: _“Soon.”_ Plotting.

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 79%
Energy: 59%
*Status*: _“Hail yeah.”_ Starting to have doubts concerning Mr. Wiggles’ real powers. (+2 Defense | Hovering: 1% energy/ action)​

*Round III Begin*

Narrowing his eyes at Zephyr, Mr. Wiggles slowly sinks to the bottom of the pool and relaxes his tired body.  The glowing stones around him do nothing to soothe his mind of its thoughts of _absolute bloody fucking murder_ towards the Vanillite above him, which hovered a few feet in the air, regarding its godlike opponent with the utmost caution.  After sensing that he was in no immediate danger, Zephyr zoomed around in a quick circle or two, gathering up as much of the hail as he could into a tightly packed misty ball.  He floated backwards a little, then zoomed forwards and dispelled the Weather Ball, which rushed down through the pool of water to strike Mr. Wiggles at the bottom square in the eye.  The Magikarp roared in pain, thrashing about wildly in pain and rage.  It hastily settled down again and attempted to burn holes in Zephyr with its eyes resumed the conservation of energy.  The Vanillite paused for a moment and allowed pieces of Hail to attach to him, filling the scrapes and chips in his body.

Zephyr returned to the offensive, exhaling and freezing the air around it to condense into sharp crystals, which formed a number of dagger-like icicles.  Specifically, that number was four.  In rapid succession, Zephyr fired them off  in a manner similar to the Weather Ball, all aimed directly at Mr. Wiggles.  They sliced through the water like, well, like sharp things through water, stabbing Mr. Wiggles in the general area of his dorsal fin.  The Magikarp floundered about a bit more, though he wasn't in quite as much pain as before; mainly it was just a sense of discomfort and his particular distaste for things that were sharp being aimed at him (he didn't care if the opponent got hit with anything pointy).  _Third time's the charm,_ he thought (though being a Magikarp it was probably in fewer words), and settled back down on the bottom of the pool as Hail stones bounced off of the partially-frozen surface of the pool; once again, Zephyr's body began a natural healing process by repairing itself with falling ice.

Zephyr loved the cold, so he had nothing at all against being ordered to play with ice for the entire round.  Taking a deep breath and drawing from the cold, hail-filled air around him, Zephyr blasted a concentrated stream of freezing air towards the surface of the pool.  Keeping the Ice Beam steady, the small Vanillite invoked the power of the mighty Vanilluxe and managed to quickly freeze most of the pool, save a small globe-shaped cavern where Mr. Wiggles, who was feeling quite sluggish at this point, finished his rest while contemplating ways to slaughter the stupid floating freeze pop, which was absorbing ice chunks for the third time.


*Round II End*


*Team Blastoise*














Mr. Wiggles – male
<Swift Swim>
Health: 40%
Energy: 84%
*Status*: _“asldghasdlvhblkjc”_ Shivering.

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 85%
Energy: 43%
*Status*: _“Ice Ice Baby.”_ Zooming around giddily. (+2 Defense | Hovering: 1% energy/ action)​

*Damage and Energy Calculations*

Chill – 5% energy restored(interrupted by a critical hit)
Weather Ball – 5% damage, 2% energy (critical)
Chill – 8% energy (interrupted by Icicle Spear)
Icicle Spear – 8% damage (4 hits, 2% each), 4% energy (1% each)
Chill – 10% energy restored
Ice Beam – 0% damage (aimed primarily at water), 7% energy (6% base, 1% to freeze most of the pool)

*Notes:*

- Hail did not reach Mr. Wiggles.
- 2% healing each round that Hail is in effect while Zephyr has Ice Body.
- Weather Ball was a critical hit, but none of the Icicle Spears were.
- Since Vanilluxe is just a tad slower than Gyarados, as stated earlier, I had the attacks follow the Chills pretty closely; hence the interruption.
- 1% energy each action for hovering.
- Let me know if I did anything glaringly wrong.

*Arena Notes:*

- The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receded a bit (about 61 centimeters [metric ftw]) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.
- The pond is mostly frozen, save for a Wailmer-sized sphere in which Mr. Wiggles is freezing his arse off.  From here the path to the surface is blocked and will need to be removed in order to exit.
- A Hailstorm is raging (two more rounds).

*Next Round:*

- Legendary Seeker orders first.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zero Moment

You're getting tired. Stop hovering and Chill for two actions. For the last action, use Autotomize. If you are Taunted on the last two actions, use Mirror Shot and Ice Shard.

*Chill~Chill/Mirror Shot~Autotomize/Ice Shard*


----------



## The Omskivar

(Late) DQ warning for Blastoise Fortooate.  24 hours to post.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Use *Bulldoze* to loosen up some ice; as much as I'd like you to stay in your ice fortress, it's not feasible. Then use *Whirlpool*, since it must be hard to chill if water is smashing you in the face. Then *Mimic that Autotomize*. Use *Fire Blast* if you can't do an order for some reason.

Bulldoze/Fire Blast ~ Whirlpool/Fire Blast ~ Mimic@Autotomize/Fire Blast


----------



## The Omskivar

*Team Blastoise*














Mr. Wiggles – male
<Swift Swim>
Health: 40%
Energy: 84%
*Status*: _“asldghasdlvhblkjc”_ Shivering.

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 85%
Energy: 43%
*Status*: _“Ice Ice Baby.”_ Zooming around giddily. (+2 Defense | Hovering: 1% energy/ action)​

*ROUND IV START*

Mr. Wiggles swam down a little, then slammed his body upwards against the ceiling of ice, shattering it and propelling himself onto the surface of the ice.  He began flopping about, able to master anything but a Gyarados' sense of uprightedness, apparently.  The entire quarry shook with the force of his attack, and he grinned with satisfaction at the extent of his power.  If it were only permanent!  Mr. Wiggles smirked and flopped contentedly as Zephyr, unharmed by the Bulldoze, settled down on the rocky ground and began to relax, the hail continuing to cling to his body.  Mr. Wiggles hopped around trying to avoid the hail, but to no avail; the gale of pale hail sailed to nail the flailing whale on the tail.  Mr. Wiggles roared in pain as he meandered about, looking for some standing water or something to use to trap the damn cuisine; if only it would just stay still, it would be easier to KILL IT TO DEATH.  Unfortunately, all of the water around him was frozen solid.  Fortunately, there was a plan B.

Zephyr remained in a relaxing position, though his mindset was that of fear, as Mr. Wiggles was lifted into the air by the sheer power of his next attack.  Deep in his Karpy body, a condensed orb of fire was materializing, as he inhaled deeply.  Bellowing a roar of fury, Mr. Wiggles released the pent-up energy, which flared into an enormous five-pointed star of fire, burning the air around it as it skimmed the top of the ice, leaving two grooves in the surface, which filled with water in its wake.  Zephyr made no effort to avoid the attack, which crashed into it and nearly melted the poor Vanillite where he stood.  Zephyr was lifted off of his base and thrown into the opposite wall, where he fell to the base and minimized his body as best he could, continuing to rest despite the severe pain of fire.  He was slightly soothed by the returning hail, which dug into Mr. wiggles' scales painfully.

Mr. Wiggles stopped floundering, and merely lay on the ice, breathing heavily, eyes narrowed, watching Zephyr with malice.  He had been ordered to Mimic the opponent's next move, and it was for this that he waited, observing closely.  Zephyr unfurled himself cautiously, then began to shake flakes of his body off, reducing his mass and sharply increasing his mobility.  Mr. Wiggles considered thsi for a moment, then committed the technique to memory, having worked out precisely how he would manage it.  Hail swept the battlefield once more, healing Zephyr while damaging Mr. Wiggles.

*ROUND IV END*


*Team Blastoise*














Mr. Wiggles – male
<Swift Swim>
Health: 34%
Energy: 69%
*Status*: _“Fire.”_ Resembling the Me Gusta face.  (Autotomize learned)

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 72%
Energy: 58%
*Status*: _“Oh Gawd.”_ Wary of any further flames. (+2 Defense | +2 Speed | Weight halved)​
*Damage and Energy Calculations*

Bulldoze- 3% energy, 0% damage
Chill- 10% energy
Fire Blast- 8% energy, 19% damage
Chill- 9% energy
Autotomize- 4% energy
Mimic- 4% energy

*Notes:*

- Whirlpool is written as needing available water, so Mr. Wiggles defaulted to Fire Blast.
-All that fire made it hard to concentrate, so the second Chill recovered 1% less energy.
-I love reffing angry Magikarps.
-No crits

*Arena Notes:*

- The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receded a bit (about 61 centimeters [metric ftw]) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.
- The pond is mostly frozen, save for a Wailmer-sized sphere below the surface.  Cracked ice with a Magikarp-sized hole in it covers the sphere.  Two grooves filled with water run the length of the pool.
- A Hailstorm is raging (one more round).

*Next Round:*

- Blastoise Fortooate orders first.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Kick yourself into the deepest puddle around and then *RAIN DANCE*. Then use *Scald *twice. If there's enough water for it, use *Whirlpool*, but only once. If and when you've connected with a Scald, use *Stone Edge*.

Rain Dance ~ Scald/Whirlpool ~ Scald/Stone Edge/Whirlpool


----------



## Zero Moment

Take advantage of your heightened Speed and Taunt. Then, wait for Wiggles to strike you and Avalance. Repeat on the last action. If the enemy's attack fails to hit you, for some reason, set up a Light Screen. If you already have a Light Screen up, Chill.

*Taunt~Avalanche/Light Screen~Avalanche/Light Screen/Chill*


----------



## The Omskivar

*Team Blastoise*














Mr. Wiggles – male
<Swift Swim>
Health: 34%
Energy: 69%
*Status*: _“Fire.”_ Resembling the Me Gusta face.  (Autotomize learned)

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 72%
Energy: 58%
*Status*: _“Oh Gawd.”_ Wary of any further flames. (+2 Defense | +2 Speed | Weight halved)

*Rooooooouuuuuuuuund V*​
Mr. Wiggles began to flop around once more, gallivanting about in a circle in an attempt to summon a rainstorm; he was startled for a moment when Zephyr appeared beside him in a burst of unexpected speed.  _What a loser!_ scoffed the Vanillite, zooming around on the surface of the ice and giggling.  _Fire Blast, my frosty ass--hot air, that's all he is, a load of hot air._  Mr. Wiggles narrowed his eyes to the point where he inadvertently closed them.  Once he realized this and opened them, he was surprised again to find the Vanillite out of reach already.  Anger clouded his derpy little Magikarp brain, and he became too addled to remember what he was supposed to be doing; he was snapped back into the heat of battle by the accursed hailstorm striking him again.

Zephyr zoomed around a little more out of sheer ecstasy, then settled down a little bit and consented to hopping up and down a little on top of one of the rocks in the frozen pool.  This newfound speed was fun!  He was so _nimble_ now!  He let out a giggle, which was cut off by a blast of boiling water from Mr. Wiggles' mouth that sent the Vanillite spiralling through the air and skidding across the ice.  Mr. Wiggles tail-flipped himself onto the rock he had just knocked Zephyr off of, just as the tiny Ice Pokemon threw its arms out wide and sent an enormous snowdrift crashing down on Mr. Wiggles.  Zephyr sniggered as hail attached itself to his body.

Mr. Wiggles roared in pain, then wriggled out from underneath the avalanche and slammed his tail forcefully against the ground.  Thousands of tiny sharp rocks obeyed his commands and shot up from the ground in a vertical blade shape; Zephyr jumped out of the way just in time, narrowly missing the edge of the attack.  Breathing out a quick frosty sigh of relief, he focused his mental energy on the air around him, forming a condensed wall of psychic energy that shimmered if looked at at exactly the right angle.  Hail showered the battlers once more, enraging Mr. Wiggles; the foggy clouds above the battlefield disappeared at that moment, signalling the end of the hailstorm and the end of the round.

*Round V is done now*

*Team Blastoise*














Mr. Wiggles – male
<Swift Swim>
Health: 18%
Energy: 57%
*Status*: _“Gluhhblublbbhbhb!!!”_ Enraged.  (Autotomize learned)

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 67%
Energy: 41%
*Status*: _“Bye hail!”_ Enjoying being speedy. (+2 Defense | +2 Speed | Weight halved | Light Screen active - 5 more actions)​

*Damage and Energy Calculations*

Taunt- 4% energy
(Nothing)
Scald- 5% energy, 11% damage
Avalanche- 7% energy, 10% damage
Stone Edge- 7% energy, 0% damage (missed)
Light Screen- 6% energy

*Notes:*
-Hail's gone.
-Taunt wore off on the last action.
-Rain Dance was impossible when Taunted.
-Had it rained, Whirlpool would have been possible, but there's not enough water now.

*Arena Notes:*

- The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receded a bit (about 61 centimeters [metric ftw]) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.
- The pond is mostly frozen, save for a Wailmer-sized sphere below the surface.  Cracked ice with a Magikarp-sized hole in it covers the sphere.  Two grooves filled with water run the length of the pool.
- There is a lerge pile of snow near the center of the frozen pool.

*Next Round:*

- Legendary Seeker orders first.

EDIT: Herp derp Hail damage


----------



## Zero Moment

Yeah, pretty much just Ice Beam all the way. If they are Protecting or otherwise unable to be hit by you, just chill.
If Double Clones are made, sweep the Ice Beam around, if a Sub is made, attack.


*Ice Beam/Chill x3*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Do what you do best.

FLAIL ~ FLAIL ~ FLAIL


----------



## The Omskivar

*Team Blastoise*














Mr. Wiggles – male
<Swift Swim>
Health: 18%
Energy: 57%
*Status*: _“Gluhhblublbbhbhb!!!”_ Enraged.  (Autotomize learned)

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 67%
Energy: 41%
*Status*: _“Bye hail!”_ Enjoying being speedy. (+2 Defense | +2 Speed | Weight halved | Light Screen active - 5 more actions)

*Round VI: Return of the Jedi*[/CENTER]

Zephyr knew he was doing well.  Mr. Wiggles was visibly shaking, not only with rage but with exhaustion.  The Vanillite smiled, then releashed a beam of ice from his tiny mouth.  The power of his predecessors, the mighty Vanilluxe, was channeled through the attack, which struck Mr. Wiggles in the face.  The Magikarp roared in pain, then convulsed and shuddered, struggling to stay conscious as blackness crept into his vision, finally falling into a dead faint.  Blastoise Fortooate recalled his poor fallen god and selected his next Pokemon.

*Round V is done now*

*Team Blastoise*














Mr. Wiggles – male
<Swift Swim>
Health: 0%
Energy: 57%
*Status*: Knocked out!

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 67%
Energy: 35%
*Status*: _“Hurray!”_ Giddy with the thrill of victory. (+2 Defense | +2 Speed | Weight halved | Light Screen active - 4 more actions)​

*Damage and Energy Calculations*

Ice Beam- 19% damage (critical), 6% energy

*Notes:*
-God-awful luck for Blastoise, the first Ice Beam rolled a crit which did 19% out of 18%.

*Arena Notes:*

- The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receded a bit (about 61 centimeters [metric ftw]) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.
- The pond is mostly frozen, save for a Wailmer-sized sphere below the surface.  Cracked ice with a Magikarp-sized hole in it covers the sphere.  Two grooves filled with water run the length of the pool.
- There is a lerge pile of snow near the center of the frozen pool.

*Next Round:*
- Blastoise Fortooate sends out, LegendarySeeker99 orders first.


----------



## Zero Moment

Shouldn't he send out and attack, and I attack last?


----------



## The Omskivar

Yes, that.

Derp.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Son of a- _guh_ RNGs why do you hate meeee.

Anyway, go ahead, Silkwing, you can do it!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Oh hi just popping in here wondering how the Ice Cream cone went from 67% health to 35% without being touched k thanks bye.


----------



## The Omskivar

....whut the fuck how the hell did that happen

I can't even fathom how I did that

Fixingggggg

EDIT:  I got it, I changed the Health to 35% when I should've done the Energy to 35%.  Gawww whut was I thinking


----------



## Zero Moment

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Son of a- _guh_ RNGs why do you hate meeee.
> 
> Anyway, go ahead, Silkwing, you can do it!


Actions?


----------



## The Omskivar

Wai wai wai do I not catch these things

Blastoise Fortooate please give commands


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I swear to god that I posted here...



The Omskivar said:


> - Blastoise Fortooate sends out, LegendarySeeker99 orders first.


_That _was confusing me.

Fly onto the back of the overblown snowcone's head, and hold on as hard as you can. You're a caterpillar, so it can't be too hard. Use Camouflage (probably Rock-type, but try for Ice), followed by Sunny Day. End with Solar Beam, right at the back of his head. Jump off if you're afraid of splash damage, but make sure it's close-range. If it hails, then use Sunny Day again if it's hurting you.

Camouflage ~ Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam/Sunny Day


----------



## Zero Moment

Start off with Taunt- especially badger him about being so much of a sissy that he had to cling to his opponent's back to avoid getting hurt. Next, Toxic the little thing. If it's still on you, spit the blob on the ground and try to rub it on Silkwing. It doesn't matter if you get poisoned in the process, because on your final action, you get as close to your enemy as you can- practically squashing it- and Explode. Put aaaaaaaall of your remaining Energy into it.

*Taunt~Toxic~Explode*


----------



## The Omskivar

You, sir, had the potential to score the seldom-seen double kill with that Vanillite, and you also had a type advantage, and you chose to use it as a delicious frozen treat bomb.  How heartless.

Reffing soooooooooooooooon


----------



## Zero Moment

He wasn't going to last long, so I'd rather save him a lot of pain and dish out a fuckton at the same time.
Also I added an extra line at the end there.


----------



## The Omskivar

Blastoise Fortooate selected his next Pokemon carefully; as he sent out his Sewaddle, it took on the faint white glow of the cavern, examining itself as its abilities skyrocketed to maximum power.  Silkwing felt unstoppable, even as Zephyr waved at her cheerfully.

*Team Blastoise*










Silkwing – female
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
*Status*: Raring to go.

*Team Legendary Seeker*










Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 67%
Energy: 35%
*Status*: _“Hurray!”_ Giddy with the thrill of victory. (+2 Defense | +2 Speed | Weight halved | Light Screen active - 4 more actions)
*ROUND VII*​
Zephyr giggled at the little silkworm.  _"What a joke!"_ he said, pointing rudely.  _"A bug!  That's hilarious!  Look what I can do, ya puny insect!"_  He zoomed around at leisure, circling the Sewaddle while he laughed.  Enraged, Silkwing launched herself at Zephyr, grabbing onto his back, unable to think of anything but getting close enough to cause some real pain.  Camouflage?  What did she want to disguise herself for; she wanted to pummel the stupid dessert to soft creamy bits.  Zephyr zipped around a bit, trying to shake the insect, but contented himself with regurgitating a purple gunk from within his stomach and vomiting it backwards at Silkwing.  Unfortunately, it sailed over her head and sputtered uselessly on the ground.

Silkwing clung onto Zephyr as he continued his attempts to throw her off; she flailed with as many legs as she could afford, smacking Zephyr for as much as she could.  With his Acid Armor coating, he didn't seem to feel much of it at all; rather, he stopped and looked at his Trainer with glassy eyes.  He wasn't entirely sure of this next attack; he'd never used it before, and he was afraid to.  After all, who would willingly blow themselves to smithereens?  Zephyr looked into Legendary Seeker's eyes pleadingly, managing a tiny chilled tear, but the Trainer just shook his head and pointed at his Pokemon.  Zephyr gulped, then...

*BOOM.*

The quarry was rocked with the force of the Explosion.  Silkwing was thrown backwards to slam into the stone wall as chunks of it were ripped out and smashed into the icy pool below.  As the smoke cleared and the Trainers and Referee unshielded their eyes, a mammoth crater was revealed, with a small puddle with pieces of ice in the center.  Legendary Seeker winced and recalled his faithful Pokemon as the Omskivar waved his flag.

*Round VII End*

*Team Blastoise*






Silkwing – female
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 65% (CAPPED)
Energy: 96%
*Status*: Charred and sore, but not tired at all.

*Team Legendary Seeker*






Zephyr – male
<Ice Body>
Health: 0%
Energy: 26%
*Status*: Knocked out! (Light Screen active; one more action)

*Damage and Energy Calculations*

"Fly" onto Zephyr- 2% energy
Taunt- 4% energy
Toxic- 5% energy
Struggle- 3% damage, 2% energy, 2% recoil
Explosion- 33% damage(critical), an insignificant amount of energy

*Notes:*
-Explosion rolled a critical hit.  Blastoise y u no build moar shrines
-Toxic missed.
-Taunt stopped the actual attacks, but did not stop Silkwing from grabbing onto Zephyr.  This raised the crit chance because of the close proximity.
-Taunt wore off on the last action.

*Arena Notes:*

- The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receded a bit (about 61 centimeters [metric ftw]) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.
- The pond is mostly frozen, save for a Wailmer-sized sphere below the surface.  Cracked ice with a Magikarp-sized hole in it covers the sphere.  Two grooves filled with water run the length of the pool.
- There is a lerge pile of snow near the center of the frozen pool.
-Rocks are buried in the ice, and there is a large crater where Zephyr exploded.

*Next Round:*
- Legendary Seeker sends out and attacks, Blastoise Fortooate attacks, I ref.​


----------



## Zero Moment

I said that if Silkwing was on Zephyr's back, to spit the Toxic on the ground and have him rub the Toxic onto the opponent :\

And am I stuck with the Pokemon I had at the beginning of the battle, or can I use anyone in my Active Squad?


----------



## The Omskivar

You're stuck with your Active Squad in the first post.

Either way Toxic rolled a miss, the chances of which were increased a bit by Silkwing throwing off the center of gravity and Struggling frantically.  If you want me to rewrite it, I will, but it won't change the outcome of the battle.


----------



## Zero Moment

K

*Evil grin*
Go, Rasvata!

First, up your mental strength with Nasty Plot. Then, blast out two Flamethrowers. If Silkwing were to Protect when you're attacking, use Calm Mind. If she creates Double Clones, sweep your Flamethrower around.

*Nasty Plot~Flamethrower/Calm Mind~Flamethrower/Calm Mind*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

We _might _still win. Maybe.

Use *String Shot*, but do it carefully. Don't just spit it, wrap it around her muzzle as tight as you can so she can't even begin to open her mouth. Then use *Camouflage*, becoming something like a Rock, hopefully. Then get on top of her head, preferably on/near her eyes, and use *Flash*. If she's shooting fire, though, use *Light Screen* followed by *Poison Jab*.

String Shot ~ Camouflage/Light Screen ~ Flash/Poison Jab


----------



## Zero Moment

Who says that a Flamethrower /has/ to come from the mouth?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

... where else would it come from on a vulpix? O_o


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I'm seeing very unpleasant mental pictures right now.


----------



## Zero Moment

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> I'm seeing very unpleasant mental pictures right now.


0_0


Blastoise Fortooate said:


> ... where else would it come from on a vulpix? O_o


They could materialise an orb of pure fire energy which shoots the flames?
Other moves do it similarly, like Ice Beam (And I believe I've seen Water Gun work in a similar way)

Or they could just fire it from their tail or something

Or fiery farts...


----------



## The Omskivar

yeah I got a bad mental image too.  I've only ever seen Flamethrower come from a mouth, so a mouth it will be.


----------



## The Omskivar

LegendarySeeker knew exactly how to get rid of a pesky bug like this one; KILL IT WITH FIRE.  Therefore, he selected his Vulpix to do battle.  Rasvata trotted forward, admiring the glow of the cavern, quickly understanding the nature of the strange power flowing through her from the rock around her.  She made sure not to slip on the ice as she decidedly hopped up to stand on a rock jutting out from the frozen pool.  Commands were issued and scarves were made for all by the Sewaddle.


*Team Blastoise*






Silkwing – female
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 65% (CAPPED)
Energy: 96%
*Status*: Charred and sore, but not tired at all.

*Team Legendary Seeker*






Rasvata - female
<Flash Fire>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
*Status*: Feeling mystical. (Light Screen active; one more action)

*ROUND VIII*​
Rasvata pondered the tiny insect in front of her.  She'd never been one to dirty her paws, but she had always had a soft spot for squishing bugs as a pup, and after all, she could roast it first, so its innards would be shriveled and relatively dry...or she could just slam a chunk of ice on it with Psychic, that would be fun...even better, she could pull its legs off one by one...Fufufu, the possibilities were endless!  As she plotted, Rasvata's mind twitched with potential, begging for a chance to tear something apart.

Sensing imminent danger, Silkwing began to spew silk from her mouthparts, in a neat and precise movement that zigzagged to make a pattern similar to the weave of a basket, which flew towards the Vulpix and fastened itself tightly over her mouth.  Trying to move her jaw, Rasvata snorted and breathed flames through her clamped lips.  The silk smoldered, then burned off like cotton--not with much of an open flame, but quickly and visibly deteriorating.  She stared angrily at Silkwing.

As the almost-invisible protective wall around Silkwing pulsed with light and faded, she dropped as flat as she could to the ground, willing herself to blend in with her surroundings.  Her body took on a hardened texture, as her leaves and skin turned almost the same white as the chasm around her and her limbs became a bit heavier, but more durable.  For all intents and purposes she was now made of the evolutionary ore that the quarry was famous for.

Furious, Rasvata conjured a mouthful of flames.  As the fire licked at the edges of her maw, she breathed them in a blazing stream directed at Silkwing, who crossed her tiny, now-stony footpads to better shield her face.  The blaze washed over her, but left her less scathed than she could have hoped, all things considered.  Smirking, she ran forward, one foot imbibed with a nasty-looking purple aura.  Silkwing reached Rasvata and slammed her hand into the Vulpix's side; Rasvata howled in pain, doubling over as the wind was knocked out of her.  Silkwing retreated as Rasvata struggled to stand, and the round's end was announced.


*Round VIII End*

*Team Blastoise*






Silkwing – female
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 56%
Energy: 86%
*Status*: Feeling a little more durable. (Rock-typed)

*Team Legendary Seeker*






Rasvata - female
<Flash Fire>
Health: 82%
Energy: 89%
*Status*: _gasp, gasp_. (+2 Special Attack)​
*Damage and Energy Calculations*

Nasty Plot- 2% energy
String Shot- 1% energy
Flamethrower- 0% damage, 5% energy
Camouflage- 5% energy
Flamethrower- 9% damage, 4% energy
Poison Jab- 18% damage (critical), 4% energy

*Notes:*
-Gawd your Vulpix has a crazy mind.
-Flamethrower burned through the silk, but took extra energy, because Ninetales don't have particularly strong mouths whereas Leavanny are known for their silk weaving, therefore being capable of tightening a relatively weak mouth shut.
-Had it hit, Flamethrower would have burned.
-Light Screen wore off after the first action.  The flavor suggests otherwise but it affects nothing.
-Poison Jab did not poison, but it was a critical hit.
-Silkwing did indeed become a Rock-type; I'll say this is subterranean, yeah.

*Arena Notes:*

- The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receded a bit (about 61 centimeters [metric ftw]) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.
- The pond is mostly frozen, save for a Wailmer-sized sphere below the surface.  Cracked ice with a Magikarp-sized hole in it covers the sphere.  Two grooves filled with water run the length of the pool.
- There is a lerge pile of snow near the center of the frozen pool.
-Rocks are buried in the ice, and there is a large crater where Zephyr exploded.

*Next Round:*
- Blastoise Fortooate attacks, Legendary Seeker attacks, I ref.


----------



## Zero Moment

I would have thought that Silkwing would have Light Screened? There was fire, but whatever.


----------



## The Omskivar

The fire never exited Rasvata's mouth.  The idea was to incapacitate Rasvata for one action to allow for a free Camouflage; the Light Screen was for if fire was actually coming at Silkwing.


----------



## Zero Moment

Ah, I see.


----------



## The Omskivar

Blastoise Fortooate has 48 hours to post or he is DQ'd.


----------



## Zero Moment

He has a post in the Absence Sheet.


----------



## The Omskivar

Oh hey that's a thing that I should check


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Good job with that Poison Jab, Silky! We might just win this yet.

Dive into that snow-pile over there. This will be _cold_ but bear with me, your rockiness should help. Make sure that, unless you're attacking, you're surrounded by snow and/or ice. Throw up a Light Screen while you're at it, just in case. Follow with a couple of Air Slashes, or Poison Jabs if she gets close. Grass Whistle if she's invisible to you, has Double Team clones, etc.

Light Screen ~ Air Slash/Poison Jab/Grass Whistle ~ Air Slash/Poison Jab/Grass Whistle


----------



## Zero Moment

Okay Rasvata, time to do some damage this round. First, Howl to prepare yourself for the rest of the round. On your next two actions, use Dig to hit Silkwing's weak point for massive damage. Don't stay under for long, just long enough for your opponent to feel the full effects of your attacks. After you hit her the second time, leap back into your hole.

*Howl~Dig~Dig*


----------



## The Omskivar

*Team Blastoise*






Silkwing – female
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 56%
Energy: 86%
*Status*: Feeling a little more durable. (Rock-typed)

*Team Legendary Seeker*






Rasvata - female
<Flash Fire>
Health: 82%
Energy: 89%
*Status*: _gasp, gasp_. (+2 Special Attack)

*ROUND IX*​
Rasvata raised her head to the silent rocky outcrops above the quarry.  With an almighty howl that echoed with a thousand more, her primal senses were sharpened, and she became the most dangerous Vulpix there was, taking the stance of a predator.  Silkwing gulped, then skittered sideways and jumped into the pile of snow, spinning tiny sticky threads to make sure she was completely covered as she rolled in the Avalanche.  After she was encased in a good amount of snow, she shifted the rest of the pile to redirect the light into a sort of wall, protecting her from attack to a degree.  Shivering, but well hidden, she peeked out from her mound at Rasvata, but found that her opponent was no longer there.

Suddenly, the snow pile exploded, Rasvata flying upwards and plowing Silkwing upwards as well.  The Sewaddle slammed another purple hand into Rasvata's face, punching an eye out as well as throwing the Vulpix back down into her hole.  As Silkwing used its head-leaf to try to parasail safely back onto the pile, Rasvata reappeared from underground, sailing towards her target but undershooting and flying by beneath it.  She snarled and raced back to her hole, but was thrown back by a gust of concentrated wind sent by Silkwing, who swept her head around in a slashing movement to both attack and secure her landing in the snow.


*Round IX End*

*Team Blastoise*






Silkwing – female
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 41%
Energy: 75%
*Status*: Feeling awesome in her snow fort. (Rock-typed; Light Screen active (4 more actions))

*Team Legendary Seeker*






Rasvata - female
<Flash Fire>
Health: 65%
Energy: 80%
*Status*: _Grrrrrr!_. (+2 Special Attack; +1 Attack; -1 Accuracy)​
*Damage and Energy Calculations*

Howl- 1% energy
Light Screen- 3% total energy
Dig- 15% damage, 4% energy
Poison Jab- 9% damage, 4% energy
Dig- 0% damage (missed), 4% energy
Air Slash- 8% damage, 4% energy

*Notes:*
-Poison Jab hit Rasvata in the eye, causing a slight Accuracy drop.
-The second Dig missed.
-The Air Slash blew Rasvata back and prevented her from returning to her hole.

*Arena Notes:*

- The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receded a bit (about 61 centimeters [metric ftw]) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.
- The pond is mostly frozen, save for a Wailmer-sized sphere below the surface.  Cracked ice with a Magikarp-sized hole in it covers the sphere.  Two grooves filled with water run the length of the pool.
- There is a lerge pile of snow near the center of the frozen pool.
-Rocks are buried in the ice, and there is a large crater where Zephyr exploded.

*Next Round:*
- LS99 attacks, Blastoise attacks, I ref.


----------



## Zero Moment

Go go complicated commands!

Dig all the way! If you are unable to hit her with Dig, (besides a Sub, of course) then Howl. If the above applies and you are Taunted, then Flame Charge around a bit.

*Dig/Howl/Flame Charge x3*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

DID I MENTION SHE CAN FLY YET?

Fly up into the air, out of reach. I don't care how much energy it takes, just make sure you don't get hit. Only fly up after she digs down the first time, so she won't know not to attack. When she comes back up the first time, use Grass Whistle. Afterwards, use Dream Eater on her health if she's asleep and a swoop-in Poison Jab if she's not.

fly up and Grass Whistle ~ Dream Eater/Poison Jab ~ Dream Eater/Poison Jab


----------



## The Omskivar

*Team Blastoise*






Silkwing – female
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 41%
Energy: 75%
*Status*: Feeling awesome in her snow fort. (Rock-typed; Light Screen active (4 more actions))

*Team Legendary Seeker*






Rasvata - female
<Flash Fire>
Health: 65%
Energy: 80%
*Status*: _Grrrrrr!_. (+2 Special Attack; +1 Attack; -1 Accuracy)

*ROUND X*​
Rasvata redoubled her efforts and returned to her hole, burrowing at the bottom in a new direction.  Seeing that her opponent was underground, Silkwing unfolded her enormous leaf-wings and flapped into the air; Rastvata reappeared and leaped towards Silkwing, who hurried and flapped faster to get away.  Rasvata sailed by underneath, and Silkwing smoothly transitioned into a smooth hovering maintained by long strokes through the air.  The Vulpix landed, and, frustrated at her inability to connect with the foe, howled again into the cavernous quarry, her fur bristling as the ancient winds of her clan blew around her.

Silkwing rubbed her two wings against her head leaf, one at a time, which caused her to glide in a small circle.  The sound it made was soothing, and it resonated throughout the crags and cliffsides, but was lost amongst the distance and the echo of Rasvata's voice.  Rasvata Howled again and felt her teeth scrape against her cheeks as they sharpened, and a series of tiny clacking sounds as her claws did the same against the rock.  Silkwing peered down through her faceted eyes, and saw that Rasvata was still awake.  She tucked in her wings and dove down, her tiny hand glowing purple again.  Swooping past her snowfort (she made a ":P" face as she admired her craftsmanship), she plowed into Rasvata and knocked her off of her feet to slide across the ice, leaving visible scratches in it as she scrabbled to regain her footing.  Silkwing returned to her aerial location as the round was closed.


*Round X End*

*Team Blastoise*






Silkwing – female
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 41%
Energy: 63%
*Status*: Hoping all this poison won't have side-effects on her hands. (Rock-typed; Light Screen active (1 more action); Flying)

*Team Legendary Seeker*






Rasvata - female
<Flash Fire>
Health: 56%
Energy: 74%
*Status*: Thinking too primitively for words; thinking in pictures instead. (+2 Special Attack; +3 Attack; -1 Accuracy)​
*Damage and Energy Calculations*

Dig- 0% damage, 4% energy
Start Flying (high)- 3% energy
Howl- 1% energy
Grasswhistle- 3% energy
Howl- 1% energy
Poison Jab- 9% damage, 6% energy

*Notes:*
-The Dig thing screwed up the flying and Grasswhistling; since Silkwing was waiting on both parts, it took two actions.
-The new scale is not for me, but I'm using it simply for the ease of a calculator.  I will assume that all pseudo-fully-evolved Pokemon have 8 EXP, the maximum amount that will affect anything.
-No crits.
-No poisoning.
-Extra energy for the swoop.
-FYI I will be taking into account that Silkwing's wings are made of leaves and therefore they will be treated as giant leaves.

*Arena Notes:*

- The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receded a bit (about 61 centimeters [metric ftw]) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.
- The pond is mostly frozen, save for a Wailmer-sized sphere below the surface.  Cracked ice with a Magikarp-sized hole in it covers the sphere.  Two grooves filled with water run the length of the pool.
- There is a lerge pile of snow near the center of the frozen pool.
-Rocks are buried in the ice, and there is a large crater where Zephyr exploded.

*Next Round:*
- Blastoise attacks, LS99 attacks, I ref.


----------



## Zero Moment

What.

Since when could she fly??


----------



## The Omskivar

I must've overlooked it when looking at the roster.  There's a link to it in Blastoise's post before the reffing.

Since you didn't know and that definitely puts you at a disadvantage, but I don't want to re-ref the round, I'll say this: Silkwing can't reach a height to entirely guarantee a missed Special Attack (though she can still decrease the Accuracy of such moves), and if the wings are hit with fire they'll burn.  I think that evens it up a little.


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh, cool.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Gosh, fine, nerf my awesome wings whydoncha.

Fire off a Hidden Power. After, use Silver Wind if any flames come near you and otherwise use Grass Whistle.

Hidden Power ~ Silver Wind/Grass Whistle ~ Silver Wind/Grass Whistle


----------



## Zero Moment

Cool story bro.

Rasvata, first off, Safeguard. Don't want you fall asleep. Then, use Faint Attack to appear directly above Silkwing, and try to ground her, preferably pinning her to the ground. Finally, hit her close-ranged with a Solarbeam, or an Energy Ball if she isn't pinned or in the air somehow.

*Safeguard~Faint Attack~Solarbeam/Energy Ball*


----------



## The Omskivar

*Team Blastoise*






Silkwing – female
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 41%
Energy: 63%
*Status*: Hoping all this poison won't have side-effects on her hands. (Rock-typed; Light Screen active (1 more action); Flying)

*Team Legendary Seeker*






Rasvata - female
<Flash Fire>
Health: 56%
Energy: 74%
*Status*: Thinking too primitively for words; thinking in pictures instead. (+2 Special Attack; +3 Attack; -1 Accuracy)

*ROUND X*​
Silkwing concentrated on the power hidden within her; flapping her wings in an ornate sort of dance, she sent a wave of Rock-typed energy at Rasvata, who flew backwards into one of the holes she had dug.  Rubbing her snout, she lit up her eyes with an eerie white light and enveloped her body in a soft white glow, protecting her from any unwanted hindrances.  Good thing, too, because Silkwing began to rub two bits of her leaf-sweater together to make a high-pitched whistling, which would have made any other Pokemon sleep.

Indeed, The Omskivar began to nod off himself, before he heard Silkwing's cry of surprise as Rasvata appeared above her and dug extended claws as best she could into the Sewaddle's rocky hide.  As they begam to fall, Silkwing frantically whistled again, but to no effect; Rasvata fired a close-range orb of glowing green energy than seemed to emanate life itself as it sank into Silkwing's back, causing her to reflexively retract her wings and sending the both of them crashing into the icy quarry with a cartoony impact noise.


*Round X End*

*Team Blastoise*






Silkwing – female
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 10%
Energy: 54%
*Status*: Feeling very useless.  Rock-typed.  Hidden Power Rock.

*Team Legendary Seeker*






Rasvata - female
<Flash Fire>
Health: 38%
Energy: 65%
*Status*: Sore, but satisfied. (+2 Special Attack; +3 Attack; -1 Accuracy; Safeguard active, six more actions)​
*Damage and Energy Calculations*

Hidden Power- 15% damage, 3% energy
Safeguard- 3% energy (4% upkeep)
Grasswhistle- 3% energy
Faint Attack- 10% damage, 2% energy
Grasswhistle- 3% energy
Energy Ball- 16% damage, 4% energy

*Notes:*
-The reffing insinuates that Leavanny is faster than Ninetales; this is not the case, it's just flavor.  I'm in a flavory mood lately.  If it had affected anything I would not have done it.
-Safeguard prevented Grasswhistling, but since there were no flames that's all Silkwing did.
-5% damage each from the fall.
-Hidden Power was Rock, complete with STAB.
-They were falling, but at point of Energy Ball they were still in the air.

*Arena Notes:*

- The quarry looks as if it has suffered an earthquake. The waterline has receded a bit (about 61 centimeters [metric ftw]) and cracks have appeared in the bare ground. 10-15 glowing rocks have dislodged themselves from the quarry walls and fallen to the center of the quarry. They are scattered around the center of the field like a few barricades. (such as the rocks in pewter gym in the anime) There is still a clear path between both battlers.
- The pond is mostly frozen, save for a Wailmer-sized sphere below the surface.  Cracked ice with a Magikarp-sized hole in it covers the sphere.  Two grooves filled with water run the length of the pool.
- There is a lerge pile of snow near the center of the frozen pool.
-Rocks are buried in the ice, and there is a large crater where Zephyr exploded.

*Next Round:*
- LS99 attacks, Blastoise attacks, I ref.


----------



## Zero Moment

Okay, well, not much to do here.

Start off with a Taunt. End it with two Energy Balls. If Silkwing Protects or you are otherwise unable to hit her, Calm Mind. If you are Taunted (on the first action) or Silkwing flies up (any other action) use Extrasensory to smash her to the ground.

*Taunt/Calm Mind/Extrasensory~Energy Ball/Calm Mind/Extrasensory~Energy Ball/Calm Mind/Extrasensory*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Drop your Camouflage and follow with three *Hyper Beams*.

Hyper Beam ~ Hyper Beam ~ Hyper Beam

_trololololololo_


----------



## Byrus

*Blastoise (XO)*

Silkwing  (female) 
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 10%
Energy: 54%
Status: Feeling very useless. Rock-typed. Hidden Power Rock.

*Zero Moment (XO)*

Rasvata (female)
<Flash Fire>
Health: 38%
Energy: 65%
Status: Sore, but satisfied. (+2 Special Attack; +3 Attack; -1 Accuracy; Safeguard active, six more actions)

*Round eleven*

It seems to take an age, but the referee finally raises his flag to signal round eleven of the grueling battle. Rasvata looks up at her trainer a little uncertainly when she hears her commands, not entirely sure if she's up to this particular task... But she doesn't want to let him down, so she shouts out the must creative insult she can muster:

"HEY, UGLY!!!"

Silkwing just stares at her blankly. The lack of response does nothing to deter Rasvata though, and she bounces around Silkwing, chanting "ugly" over and over. However, if Rasvata thinks this is doing anything to rile Silkwing up, she's sadly mistaken, as the Sewaddle is barely able to contain her laughter at the Vulpix's childish attempt at trash talk. 

Still stifling a giggle, Silkwing begins to concentrate hard, drawing upon the evolutionary power of the cave to help with the difficult task at hand. She's relieved when she manages to materialize the bright orange bundle of energy, a powerful force that she certainly wouldn't be able to summon up under normal circumstances. Rasvata's chanting begins to falter as she sees the dangerous orb begin to fizzle and crackle with power, spitting off angry sparks. Finally, Silkwing can no longer contain the unstable creation, and she lets loose the hyper beam in one concentrated blast. 

Rasvata gives a howl of pain as the blinding energy beam blasts her backwards, sending her stumbling over the shards of rocks. She's left blinking like an Noctowl from the brightness of it all, and her fur is considerably singed and ruffled. Nevertheless, she feels giddy with elation. She _totally_ managed to get under that stupid bug's skin. Clearly her wit was just too much to handle!

Eager to follow up on her "success", Rasvata begins to draw upon the power of the earth, to summon up a small green orb of grassy energy. She spits the energy ball at Silkwing, who gives a shocked squeak as it strikes her rocky hide, exploding in a shower of green tendrils and sharp leaves. Silkwing wriggles her legs frantically, trying to remain upright, but eventually loses the struggle, and collapses on her side.

*End of battle*

*Blastoise (XX)*

Silkwing  (female) 
<Chlorophyll>
Health: 0%
Energy: 42%
Status: Knocked out!

*Zero Moment (XO)*

Rasvata (female)
<Flash Fire>
Health: 24%
Energy: 59%
Status: Sore, but satisfied. (+2 Special Attack; +3 Attack; -1 Accuracy; Safeguard active, six more actions)

Blastoise gives a sigh and recalls the battered bug into her pokéball, while Rasvata gives a weak victory howl. It's been a long battle, and the trainers and their Pokémon are more than eager to get a rest. As usual, they teleport the hell out of there via the handy league Abra and leave the momentous destruction for someone else to clean up. 

*Battle notes*

- By this ruling, it takes up an action to revert your type back from camouflage. Since Silkwing wasn't explicitly told to do that in the command string, I just went with her using hyper beam.
- Ninetales can't learn taunt. (They just can't think of creative enough insults, I guess?)

*Zephyr, Rasvata and Silkwing get 2 exp/happiness points each. Mr. Wiggles gets one.
Zero Moment gets $16 and Blastoise gets $8.  I'm really not sure what the monetary prizes are for the refs, since this battle was reffed by three different people, so I'll leave that up to the mods.*​


----------



## Zhorken

I count four refs (RespectTheBlade, Lord of the Fireflies, The Omskivar, and you).  The prize is $10 and it gets divided and rounded down, so you each get $2.

*EDIT:* Which I'll be giving out manually, so don't claim it in the bank.


----------

